# Summer of Sequels



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 6, 2014)

​

Man, this summer is looking fucking great for movies! I could shoot myself! Seriously.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 6, 2014)

"Summer of Sequels" is every summer really.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Apr 6, 2014)

All sounds good to me. A lot of people downing the TMNT movie but I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Sefi (Apr 6, 2014)

There are non-sequel/prequels out there too, even if it seems every year that's all that's in theaters for the entire summer.  The Giver movie looks promising.  Yes, it's based on that book many of you probably read in school.  Apparently part of it was in fact filmed in black and white, even though the trailer would have you think otherwise since it's all color.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 6, 2014)

Better is a lot of sequels seem to be working up towards being good films where their originals might have been a bit suspect. I will probably not be watching them until DVD season anyway (even if the cinema model up and died, and one can only hope, it would still be the case for this run).


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2014)

They've got that summertime, summertime sadness...



Sefi said:


> There are non-sequel/prequels out there too, even if it seems every year that's all that's in theaters for the entire summer. The Giver movie looks promising. Yes, it's based on that book many of you probably read in school. Apparently part of it was in fact filmed in black and white, even though the trailer would have you think otherwise since it's all color.


 
I saw the trailer during The Winter Soldier and I have to say... it looked pretty awful. The book itself was just sort of alright (babby's first dystopia), and it's yet another young adult fiction book getting the movie-adaptation rush job. The Hunger Games, Ender's Game, all those Twilight ripoffs, Twilight itself... it's not exactly in esteemed company.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 6, 2014)

And Divergent. That movie was horrible. One of the most soulless films of 2014.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> And Divergent. That movie was horrible. One of the most soulless films of 2014.


With a premise like the "world divided based on personality", what else could it be other than an angsty dystopian teen movie?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 7, 2014)

soulx said:


> With a premise like the "world divided based on personality", what else could it be other than an angsty dystopian teen movie?


 

I should have known better. Not even sure if I'm going to see The Mockingjay later this year now. I'm sick of this young adult novel phenomenon and their half-assed films.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 7, 2014)

<---- That was my face when i saw/heard about the CGI substitute for Paul Walker in FAF7


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just as a side note, the bottom of the barrel is yet to be reached. If you think this year's reboots and sequels are bad, just you wait for Goonies 2.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2014)

I might have to see this Divergent film. For reasons unknown I ended up reading the book series without any background going into it..... I have not read something that screamed allegory so hard since I decided to do all things 1984 but I did not mind it in the end, having not done US high school I probably missed a lot. On the film though things seem remarkably polar, granted that is polar between kill it with fire and "not the worst".


----------

